# San Rafael Vintage Bike Swap Meet Feb 2



## fat tire trader (Jan 5, 2014)

*San Rafael Vintage Bike Swap Meet March 2nd*

We had a great swap today.
The next swap will be on February 2nd from 10AM to Noon.
Via Sessi
San Rafael
Swap Spaces are $10
We are forming a club.
So far spaces have been reserved for Fordsnake, Onecatehula, Zephyrblau, and Fat Tire Trader.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 6, 2014)

The next swap will be on March 2nd. From now on the swaps will be on the first Sunday of every other month.


----------

